# Anyone near Rochester, Ny



## A -Mom-With-SA (Jun 9, 2006)

*bb*

bnb


----------



## darkangel33 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am in Rochester, would love to find one in this area!!!!!


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

I am also in the Rochester area.


----------



## VII (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi, another in Rochester.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

Just thought I'd bump this thread since I've finally mustered the courage to go to one of these things. 

I'm in Tonawanda, I'd definitely be willing to go to a Rochester meet up if anyone's interested. Doesn't look like there's too many SAS members around here though.


----------

